# Wal Marts snow contract



## shooters480

Any commits on this new contract, I read it today. If you read it, they are asking that all snow and ice be removed. Someone on sight working from start to finish. And they will want your insurance so all that fall will have someone to file the claims with. Someone other than Wal Mart. I got to pass on 11 super centers. Can't afford to have a new owner next year. Anybody got a better answer?


----------



## hickslawns

I need to have my attorney read it for verification. I have always taken care of our stores in the past. Last year we lost them. This year they want us back. Not sure how this will work out. In the past, their claims management team handled claims. We will see. Good luck Shooter!


----------



## shooters480

Philip

I think we are going to find that they will be passing all the claims on to the contractor's insurance company that unknowingly signed the contract. I can email you a copy if you wish. Myself along with my insurance agent can't live with the wording. It has the same wording as the usm contract. I am telling my Wal Mart managers that we can plow & salt or deice as we have done in the past. But we can not provide a service that conforms to the scope of work in their new contract.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## 4700dan

shooters480;1313649 said:


> Philip
> 
> I think we are going to find that they will be passing all the claims on to the contractor's insurance company that unknowingly signed the contract. I can email you a copy if you wish. Myself along with my insurance agent can't live with the wording. It has the same wording as the usm contract. I am telling my Wal Mart managers that we can plow & salt or deice as we have done in the past. But we can not provide a service that conforms to the scope of work in their new contract.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


After the USM deal WalMart called begging us back but so far no snow contract for us they said give us a price an start plowing


----------



## hickslawns

Fairly similar 4700. They weren't shopping. The jokers that plowed them last year made us look like heroes. I didn't think we did anything special. We simply performed the service the store managers wanted. Maybe a little more. haha Maybe it was a blessing to skip a year so the managers knew what they were missing. Sad it wasn't the local manager's decisions that caused the problems though.


----------



## 4700dan

Amen brother you get what you pay for payup


----------



## iceman1

just a FYI all snow contracts for walmart must have been in and signed by both the contractor and the store manager by last monday. I ran around with my head cut off signing **** last week.


----------



## 4700dan

iceman1;1316822 said:


> just a FYI all snow contracts for walmart must have been in and signed by both the contractor and the store manager by last monday. I ran around with my head cut off signing **** last week.


Dam why did you wait so late I had mine signed in August got to always think months ahead:salute:


----------



## iceman1

What did you sign. What I signed Just came out and was from service channel?? It was dated sept 12 publish date in the message bar area of the paper I filled out. You need to make sure your store manager has the correct stuff onfile. what did the paper work look like. You only had 2 choices to do snow by the season or by the event. The event was crazy spec. we did everything by the season and did not even bid by the event


----------

